# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Signature Templates! (.PSD FILES)

## Roflcopterzzz

For Yo'll That Cant really be bothered with doing all the hard stuff, like making a brush background etc etc. Here are some files that allow you to put your name in and maybe a render if you like  :Smile:  *OR* you can just save these images on your computer,upload it to imageshack etc and use it as your signature. You can remove the 'MMOwned' text if you want,just don't go flashing it around saying, 'look at this sig i made'..

Each of these PSD Files has 5 layers(In Order)
-MMowned Text (Colour Burn)
-Border/Fill (Overlay)
-Brush Overlay (Overlay)
-Brushed Background (Normal)
-Clouded Background (Normal)

--Grunge Blue--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6748...eee4b0db48fed2

--Grunge Red--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6748...eee4b0db48fed2

--Grunge Green--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6748...eee4b0db48fed2

--Grunge Yellow--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6748...eee4b0db48fed2

--Scripture Red--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6749...eee4b0db48fed2

--Scripture Blue--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6749...eee4b0db48fed2

--Scripture Yellow--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6749...eee4b0db48fed2

--Scripture Green--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6749...eee4b0db48fed2

ADDED 16/02/2007

--Abstract Red--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6754...eee4b0db48fed2

--Absract Blue--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6754...eee4b0db48fed2

--Abstract Yellow--
Preview:
'
PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6754...eee4b0db48fed2

--Abstract Green--
Preview:

PSD FILE:http://dodownload.filefront.com/6754...eee4b0db48fed2
More to come soon.I'll be working on alot more. 

Enjoy! =D

----------


## Elites360

what Text is used in the First selection of Pics and what Brush/overlay (what ever u call it) is used in the seconde selection of Pics? +rep BTW for anothere great post

----------


## Roflcopterzzz

The Grafitti Font:http://www.dafont.com/urban-hook-upz.font
The Old Style Font:http://www.dafont.com/deutsche-zierschrif.font
The 2nd Set Brush: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/...+age_scale%3A5

----------


## Elites360

/Thank you... we need more people like you that know about this stuff.

----------

